# Bildergalerie - In den Mund gelegt: In den Mund gelegt: Die lustigste Sprechblase gewinnt; Heute: Christian Burtchen



## System (12. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,670298


----------



## facopse (12. Dezember 2008)

*lllIII*

"Mann, der Stoff haut rein"

"Siehst du diesen rosa Elefanten auf dem Seil balancieren?"

"Nette Zwillingsschwester, die du dabei hast"


----------



## BlackDead (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

Hallo liebe Liebenden


----------



## Bartspritze (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Wacken is vorbei digga"  :<


----------



## hexahate-com (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

Aldaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## loaloa1234 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

Scheiße ist mir langeweilig.

Ich glaube letzte nacht hab ichs wirklich übertrieben mit dem Alkohol...

Stri Stra Stracki, Stracki Stracki Strack

Huui seht ihr eigentlich nicht das ich gerade stone bin ?


----------



## GorrestFump (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"mmmh Broooccoooli....."


----------



## agvoter (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Ich hab King's Bounty: the Legend an einem Stück durchgespielt...."

Da ich jetzt eh gewinnen werde: Ich habe kein Interesse am Preis


----------



## facopse (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Ich bin Vorzeigemitarbeiter der PCG"

"Die Arbeit bei PCG erfüllt mein Leben"

"Hol mir mal ne Tasse Kaffe sonst streike ich hier und laber nicht weiter. Nen ordentlichen Schluck!"

"Ich will doch nur endlich nach Hause"


----------



## SoSchautsAus (12. Dezember 2008)

I can haz brainz?


----------



## DivinusVictor (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Bier"


----------



## Konrad1985 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Wenn ihr irgendwann mal bei PC Games arbeiten solltet, dann werdet ihr nach einer Weile auch so aussehen wie ich."


----------



## geldinhalierer (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Ich würde ja gerne was sagen, aber meine Sprechblase hat sich vor Langeweile schon verabschiedet."

"Schau mir in die Augen Kleine"


----------



## xesued (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

ROFL, Das Bild ist auch ohne Sprechblase so lustig, dass ich es gleich mal als Wallpaper verwende...


----------



## facopse (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Kühlschranktür auf - Elefant rein - Kühlschranktür zu..."

"1 Schaf, 2 Schafe, 3 Schafe..."

"Das - ist - das - Haus - vom - Ni - ko - laus"

"Der drückt mi nimma.."


----------



## PunkFan15 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Eine.... Muh eine Mäh eine Tätärätätä..."


----------



## huile (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

ich bin schwul und das ist auch gut so


----------



## The-Conqueror (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Drogääääääääääähn!" 

"Wenn jeder Programmierer so lange arbeiten würde, wie ich, wären die Spiele deutlich bugfreier"

"Lara.... *schmacht*"


----------



## Vidder (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Yo-Ho und ne Buddel voll Rum!"


----------



## Kohlbrot (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

Bohh, nie wieder ein Coffee Shop in Amsterdam, puhhhh!


----------



## Vidder (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Hey Alter, hast du noch ne Portion Sumpfkraut übrig?"


----------



## Sainer (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Ja klar, den Test von Wrath of the Lich King mach ich grad auch noch heute. Legmirdaseinfachobenaufdenstapelzzzzzz...."


----------



## d2wap (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

Ich bin strikt gegen Energydrinks


----------



## Sprudelmax (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

Ich bin eine Waschmaschiene, tut was ich sage!


----------



## nea (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Öhhh... Jade Raymond is voll die geile Ische... hoöhaö!"


----------



## Tr3x (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

ich brauch meinen prakitkanten wieder


----------



## Nosi11 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

Nein, ich bin nicht spielsüchtig!


----------



## Theclash1 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Müde? Nach nur 5 Spieletests am Stück? Ach, das ist doch absurd!"


----------



## Silverpalm (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Ich hab soooo die Schnauze voll von Pc Games!"


----------



## El_Cativo (12. Dezember 2008)

"Was soll das heißen, 'Vegetarier leiden unter Antriebslosigkeit' " ?


----------



## I-Eat-Parrots (12. Dezember 2008)

"... und da sag ich >der zieht Nebenluft, da musste n Kaugummi draufkleben, Mann< ... und was soll ich sagen? Es hat geklappt... he he he."


----------



## grayalla (12. Dezember 2008)

"Ich bin jetzt zur Bruderschaft des Schläfers gewechselt, weil die immer so leckeres Sumpfkraut haben..."


----------



## HanFred (12. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_(sorry, ich bin kein experte für bildbearbeitung.)_


----------



## Moench (12. Dezember 2008)

"Ahhh... das tut gut, zum Abschied nochmal schön einen fahren gelassen..."


----------



## ColeusRattus (12. Dezember 2008)

"Was hast du gesagt? Ich komm' grad vom Interview mit Jade Raymond..."


----------



## Wildchild666 (12. Dezember 2008)

"da kann man nicht rumklicken und es gibt keine verben? da zieh ich nochmal 30% ab... was? piraten gibts auch nicht? narf..."


----------



## Meisterkleister (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*



			
				Silverpalm am 12.12.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich hab soooo die Schnauze voll von Pc Games!"


Mwaahaaahaa! ... äh, ich mein: Du Schuft   

"Heute im Games-Group-Test: der Wii-Brator ..."


----------



## Duath (12. Dezember 2008)

Ohhh...jaaaa....Peetraaa...


----------



## DivinusVictor (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Die untere Bildhälfte ist die bessere"


----------



## facopse (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kakakakrampfi (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Denk nach Burt: Verlasse Pc Games und werde ein Bäcker ODER bleib bei Pc Games hmmm...."


----------



## lenymo (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

Ich sehe was, was du nicht sieht.
Und das ist doppelt.


----------



## DJSR (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"There is no life before Coffee!!"


----------



## oslowski (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Es gibt ein Leben nach PC-Games. Oder doch nicht?"


----------



## Medeiros (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Ich hab's versucht Leute, ich habs versucht! Tut mit leid, aber mein Todesritter ist immernoch nicht auf Level 80!"


----------



## JBT (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

So...so...so viele Infos, ich hab mir die neue Pc Games reingezogen


----------



## lorchi (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

tu mal lieber die möhrchen


----------



## Jaramo (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

Ich stoned? So ein Quatsch, von einem Tütchen doch nicht! Also, noch eins...?


----------



## ICE-EXTREME (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Nanu, wer ist denn da unter dem Tisch? Egal mach weiter, schön!"


----------



## DivinusVictor (12. Dezember 2008)

"Wow da steht Jesus!"


----------



## N-Traxx (12. Dezember 2008)

"Ich bin durch zocken Reich geworden und du ?"


----------



## olstyle (12. Dezember 2008)

_Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds_


----------



## Lauei123 (12. Dezember 2008)

iaaa und dann hat die grüne girafffe auf einmal "hallo" gesagt
war voll lustig hiiiiiiiihiiiiiiiiiiihiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Stephan14 (12. Dezember 2008)

"Puh.... Jetzt hast du dich erschreckt"


----------



## Stephan14 (12. Dezember 2008)

"Game Over" *Schnarch*


----------



## Stephan14 (12. Dezember 2008)

"Ich bin ein Löwe Rrrrrrrrrr!"


----------



## Stephan14 (12. Dezember 2008)

"Hahaha"


----------



## Stephan14 (12. Dezember 2008)

"Nein, ich bin kein Hippie"


----------



## Stephan14 (12. Dezember 2008)

"WoW macht Spaaaaaaß"


----------



## Stephan14 (12. Dezember 2008)

"Wach bin ich erst seit 25 St.... äh... 52 Stunden"


----------



## Stephan14 (12. Dezember 2008)

"Astalavista Baby"


----------



## Verganon (12. Dezember 2008)

_Also echt... Leute die nächste Zeitung muss bald mal fertig werden, nehmt euch ein Beispiel an.... was wollt ich sagen?... achja: mir! ich hab seit 3 Tagen nicht geschlafen um für meinen Preview.... Testzuspielen!_


----------



## jetpackfreak (12. Dezember 2008)

Feuer wird vom Himmel fallen und die Toten werden die Erde bevölkern. Das jüngste Gericht ist nahe!!!


----------



## Stephan14 (12. Dezember 2008)

"Ich bin der Meinung, man merkt ob Spiele wirklich Spaß machen erst, wenn man saumüüüüde ist"


----------



## Stephan14 (12. Dezember 2008)

"Cool, dass man bei PC Action nicht das Heft kaufen muss, um DIEf Saaachen aaanschaaauen zu kööönnen."

"Oh mann, PC Action ist geil........ Hab ich das gerade laut gesagt?"


----------



## Stephan14 (12. Dezember 2008)

"1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 
34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 49 uppps. 39, 40, ..."


----------



## Skade (12. Dezember 2008)

"Ob diese neuen Boxspiele mit echtem Feedback wirklich so eine gute Idee sind?"


----------



## Stephan14 (12. Dezember 2008)

"1 Pixel, 2 Pixel, 3 Pixel"


----------



## Stephan14 (12. Dezember 2008)

"Tomb Raider hat eindeutig eine höhere Wertung verdient..."


----------



## Lion2k7 (12. Dezember 2008)

"Roll another joint...
ooohh
la da da da la da da la la da da"

(Afroman - Cause I Got High)


----------



## Figkregh (12. Dezember 2008)

"Die Unterredung mit RR gestern Abend war wieder einmal sehr ermüdend. Wenigstens konnte ich mich - mal wieder - durchsetzten, indem ich ihm gedroht habe seine Kammer dauerhaft mit den Weihnachtshits von Stefanie Hertel zu beschallen und die Fotos von meinem letzten Urlaub in der Südsee bei ihm an die Wand zu nageln.
(Sich nach links wendend): Rosshirt, wo bleibt mein Kaffee!?"


----------



## stawacz79 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

hol mir mal ne flasche bier sonst streik ich hier,und schreibe nich weiter


----------



## Stephan14 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

"Ich bin nicht müde.... Ich kann mich ja noch bei diesem unglaublich gutem Harry Potter Spiel auf dem Besen 
halten!"


----------



## Anthile (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Machen Drachen manchmal nachts echt freche Sachen, oder lachen Drachen manchmal acht freche Lacher?*

"_Das_ ist also das Geheimnis von Monkey Island...!"


----------



## Stephan14 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Machen Drachen manchmal nachts echt freche Sachen, oder lachen Drachen manchmal acht freche Lacher?*

"Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen!"


----------



## d4maddin (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Machen Drachen manchmal nachts echt freche Sachen, oder lachen Drachen manchmal acht freche Lacher?*

hehehe.. Neeeeeein, ich rauche kein Mariuhunaa und Korn trinke ich auch keinen...hicks!


----------



## Meaunelt (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Machen Drachen manchmal nachts echt freche Sachen, oder lachen Drachen manchmal acht freche Lacher?*

NEIN, mein Vater heißt nicht Becker...


----------



## Zubunapy (12. Dezember 2008)

"Hanky war ein Dockarbeiter" 

Jointventure - Hank


----------



## PForsberg (12. Dezember 2008)

- Kiffen macht schizophren und gleichgültig ? - Uns doch egal...

- Und am Ende der Straße steht mein Haus am See ...


----------



## Worrel (12. Dezember 2008)

"So ein Klon ist superpraktisch, man kann gleichzeitig einkaufen gehen und am PC spielen.
Der einzige Nachteil beim geklont-werden ist, daß man danach ...
... so unglaublich ...
*gähn* 
... müde  ...
...
*schnarch* "


----------



## GameMaster007 (12. Dezember 2008)

Mal ein Reim:

"In Postal 2 spiel' ich den Dude,
dann wird der Film auch richtig gut."


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (12. Dezember 2008)

da geht man einmal nicht mit dem sandmann ins bett . .. .   --.--"


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (12. Dezember 2008)

Wie meinen Sie das, ich kann nach der Gesichtsstraffung meine Augenlider nie wieder ganz öffnen?


----------



## Liar (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann dir Arbeit hier nur noch besoffen ertragen


----------



## Occulator (12. Dezember 2008)

"Meine Redakteure waren nie in der Lage gewesen, die häufig von ehemaligen Drogensüchtigen vertretene Vorstellung zu akzeptieren, dass man ohne Drogen sehr viel berauschter sein kann als mit. Und ich auch nicht."


----------



## geleckt (12. Dezember 2008)

"Drogen sind nicht gut, Hmmmkaaaaaaay!"


----------



## McDrake (12. Dezember 2008)

"Das ist mein Standby-Modus"


----------



## N-Traxx (12. Dezember 2008)

"3D Realms hat mir gerade ein Releasedatum für Duke Nukem Forever gesagt!"


----------



## s1n88 (13. Dezember 2008)

"Ey Mann - wo isn mein Auto ?!?"


----------



## Bloody-Deed (13. Dezember 2008)

"So sieht man aus nach 24 Stunden Adventure Test, wo Qualität essen kann."


----------



## Bloody-Deed (13. Dezember 2008)

*"So sieht man aus nach 24 Stunden Adventure Test, wo man Qualität essen kann."


----------



## Vandem (13. Dezember 2008)

"Maaaaann Felix, was hast du mir denn da für'n Zeug zum Rauchen gegeben? - Fährt ja übelst rein!"


----------



## Feuerfalke (13. Dezember 2008)

"Hmmmm, Duff!"


----------



## babyamy88 (13. Dezember 2008)

sach mal ...wo bin ich hier eigentlich??


----------



## kisschris (13. Dezember 2008)

°°°............ nur noch zwölf mal schlafen, dann ist endlich Weihnachten!


----------



## GameZocker92 (13. Dezember 2008)

"Schnee im Sommer"

" DROGEN!!!"

mfg


----------



## Boemund (13. Dezember 2008)

"Wenn die wüssten wie egal es mir ist welchen Spruch die mir in den Mund legen."


----------



## TopSecret2008 (13. Dezember 2008)

"Tja ganz einfach. Wer nur die hälfte sieht, muss auch nur die hälfte ertragen!"


----------



## TopSecret2008 (13. Dezember 2008)

"Man passt sich halt an, ich war 3Monate in China"!


----------



## TopSecret2008 (13. Dezember 2008)

"Egal wer es war, so übel riecht der garnicht!"


----------



## TopSecret2008 (13. Dezember 2008)

"Eigenhypnose ist echt cool... Meine Augen werden ganz schwer..."


----------



## Microwave (13. Dezember 2008)

"Peace Bruder"


----------



## ChozenOne (13. Dezember 2008)

"Jaa.... Ich stand für Siegfried aus The Witcher Modell..."


----------



## mrseen (13. Dezember 2008)

"Wie, äh was?

Ne, ne - Von Tuten und Blasen habe ich keine Ahnung.

Ich pfeif mir lieber einen!"


----------



## Draconamon (13. Dezember 2008)

ähhh...............................was 
ich weis nichts von einem Ausstieg aus der Redaktion


----------



## fiumpf (13. Dezember 2008)

_Oh Rossi, du warst bombastisch!_


----------



## Problematix (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe eine Frisur wie ein Beatle, Augen wie ein Rolling Stone auf LSD und einen Pubertätsbart der bald eine Teilnahme auf einer Rocker-Feier erlaubt. Heute melde ich mich bei jappy.de an, es ist mein Tag…


----------



## gamerschwein (13. Dezember 2008)

"Glauben Sie mir jetzt , dass übermäßiger Kaffekonsum gesundheitsschädlich ist?"


----------



## gamerschwein (13. Dezember 2008)

"Nein, nie wurden während meiner Zeit bei der PCGames irgendwelche Experimente mit mir durchgeführt!"


----------



## gxxl (13. Dezember 2008)

Drogen sind schlimm, Kinder, nkay?


----------



## gamerschwein (13. Dezember 2008)

"Haddu Möhrchen?!"


----------



## Exidas (13. Dezember 2008)

"heehee , die merken nicht mal das ich alle pilze gesgessen habe"


----------



## Luettzifer (13. Dezember 2008)

...muss ... ... schreiben .....  wertung ....


----------



## kinggamer (13. Dezember 2008)

"Ich hab alles da! Ich kann alles besorgen! Ich hab echt den kranksten scheiß den es gibt! Speed, Hasch, Crack, Heroin, LSD, Ecstasy, Piece, Shit, Kokain, Gummibärchen, Pornos, Hardcorebondage, SM-Spielchen.... Snaf!... Verpiss dich!!"

aus lord of the weed


----------



## Commanderandy (13. Dezember 2008)

Noch ne Flasche Ruß mit Rainer und ich fall ins Grab...


----------



## MrBigX (13. Dezember 2008)

Braaaiiins...


----------



## Palluch (13. Dezember 2008)

"Ich suche meinen Papa.Alles was ich weiß ist, dass er damal mit meiner Mama in der Besenkammer war"


----------



## Nanson (13. Dezember 2008)

Wie kommt ihr darauf das ich mir nen Joint in ne Zigarrette gedreht hab?ich Rauch kein Kiff


----------



## jetpackfreak (13. Dezember 2008)

Wer zuerst blinzelt hat verloren.


----------



## sic286 (13. Dezember 2008)

Schlafen? Halte ich persönlich jetzt nicht so viel von.


----------



## olipilot (13. Dezember 2008)

Mit diesem Blick kriege ich jede Frau rum...


----------



## TrollGeier (13. Dezember 2008)

Heyyyy man wo ist mein Joint


----------



## Ahoy (13. Dezember 2008)

...Weichspüler rein zack, ...von wegen Simulation, Waschcenter 1.0 ist Action pur ! So, jetzt noch auf Buntwäsche und ab...


----------



## Vidder (13. Dezember 2008)

"Dlaa Chanasan mat dam Kantlabass...."


----------



## Oeggbert (13. Dezember 2008)

ja gut, ähhhhh...
Ich - äh - bin nicht der Herr - äh - Stoiber.
Da - äh - müssen se mich ver - äh - wechselt haben...


----------



## poldi100 (13. Dezember 2008)

Mein Motto lautet : Brainlag!


----------



## Ahoy (13. Dezember 2008)

Also Frau Fröhlich, das geht jetzt aber zu weit ! ... obwohl ...


----------



## Ahoy (13. Dezember 2008)

Lohnt sich doch immer wieder in die Besenkammer vorbei zu schauen !


----------



## metalkoenig (13. Dezember 2008)

Ey Atze...Stell mir keine Fragen die nicht verstehe!!!


----------



## Ahoy (13. Dezember 2008)

Nein, wir Spieletester brauchen keinen Schlaf, ...äh wie war die zweite Frage nochmal ?


----------



## thomas888888 (13. Dezember 2008)

ich bin Prinz Valium, ich bin Prinz Valium *sing*


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*



			
				facopse am 12.12.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oh oh Burti, unser Geheimnis wurde enthüllt! *G*


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (13. Dezember 2008)

Boah, mein Schädel dröhnt. Nächstes mal mach ich wieder Flatratesaufen.
War eine echt dumme Idee mit der 10 Stunden Abschieds-Lanparty


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*



			
				chschluetter am 13.12.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> facopse am 12.12.2008 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit wann darf den die Redaktion daran Teilnehmen


----------



## facopse (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*



			
				GtaSanAndreas am 13.12.2008 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann darf den die Redaktion daran Teilnehmen



Ich bin kein Redakteur


----------



## olipilot (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

Findet Ihr, dass meine Frisur zu meinem Augenaufschlag passt?


----------



## Zubunapy (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich brech die Herzen, der stolzesten Frau´n, weil ich so stürmisch und so leidenschaftllich bin
Mir braucht nur eine ins AUge zu schau´n, schon      ist sie hin.


----------



## nUk3 (13. Dezember 2008)

oooaaarrrhhh.....tiefer!


----------



## coldpaper (13. Dezember 2008)

"Ja ja ja, so war das, damals sechzehnhundertsiebenundelfzig..."


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Dezember 2008)

"*gähn* Hoffentlich bemerkt keiner, dass ich einen Nebenjob als Goldfarmer angefangen hab!"

"Ach, jetzt muss ich mich noch um den ganzen Krempel kümmern......dabei würd ich doch lieber vom neuen Anno träumen."

"Wann hab ich denn nur bei der PC Games angefangen? War das Anno 1503? Anno 1602? Oder doch Anno 1701?"


----------



## pizzahunter (13. Dezember 2008)

"...und ich wollte noch Duke Nukem Forever testen..."


----------



## Eiche (13. Dezember 2008)

Weihnachtsfee ..... mehr geld..... Rossi..... WAS?


----------



## Quarky0 (13. Dezember 2008)

STONED


----------



## Meisterkleister (13. Dezember 2008)

"Warum ich aufhöre? Der Job war ja sooooo spannend."
"..und hier kommt sie, unsere Pratkiaaaaaaaantinnnnnnn"


----------



## sahel35 (13. Dezember 2008)

"Ich mache dir ein Angebot, was du nicht ablehnen kannst."


----------



## Safferezunft (13. Dezember 2008)

"Wir kiffen - wir kiffen- wir kiffen...." (Ausm TV-Total-Nippel  )


----------



## Puppillenkilla (13. Dezember 2008)

also, ich bin aufgestanden und hab dann gestaunt wie ein auto, als meine frau mir ein auto geschenkt hat.. so hab ich dann geguckt.


----------



## golani79 (13. Dezember 2008)

" ... es gibt keine Pointe."


----------



## ICE-FrEsHnEsS (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich binich mühüüde *schnarch zZz...*


----------



## cuilX (14. Dezember 2008)

"... ich muss... Level 80... WoW...die Testphase...weitermachen..."


----------



## God-of-Death (14. Dezember 2008)

Seht ihr auch den kleinen Pumukel auf meiner Schulter???


----------



## Jay-Humboldt (14. Dezember 2008)

Kiffen macht angeblich gleichgültig - aber das ist mir egal!


----------



## Zubunapy (14. Dezember 2008)

"Früher war ich unentschlossen. Heute bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher."


----------



## nikiburstr8x (14. Dezember 2008)

Zubunapy am 14.12.2008 04:44 schrieb:
			
		

> "Früher war ich unentschlossen. Heute bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher."


Der is jut


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Dezember 2008)

Don't drink and drive if you can smoke and fly!


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Dezember 2008)

Kiffen macht angeblich gleichgültig - aber das ist mir egal


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Dezember 2008)

I never went to high school, but i went to school high...


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Dezember 2008)

Bier macht dick und Schnaps macht krank.
Ich bin ein Kiffer, Gott sei Dank.


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Dezember 2008)

Lieber Gras rauchen, als Heuschnupfen!

oder


Ich bin klein,mein Herz ist rein,ich bau mir nen joint und rauch
ihn allein.


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Dezember 2008)

god is perfect
man is not
man made whisky
god made pot


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Dezember 2008)

Mein Grinsen ist breit, meine Augen sind rot.
Ich teile das Dope, wie der Schluetter sein Brot  



oder




Was sollte man eigentlich antworten,wenn man beim Einkaufen von der Verkäuferin an der Kasse gefragt wird,ob man eine Tüte will ?

-"Nein danke,wenn ich jetzt schon kiffe,dann vergesse ich wieder,was ich kaufen wollte..."


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Dezember 2008)

Warum darf man Tiere töten und essen, aber kein Gras pflücken und rauchen?


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Dezember 2008)

rasta unser! der du bist in jamaika, dein hasch komme, dein wille geschehe, wie im bong , so auch in der tüte. PEACE


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Dezember 2008)

realität ist was für leute, die mit drogen nicht umgehen können.


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Dezember 2008)

Alkohol und Sonnenschein, kiffen und auf drogen sein, ich bleibe meinem Motto treu: geil, bekifft und arbeitsscheu !!!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (14. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 14.12.2008 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> *haufenweise Kiffersprüche*


Sowas ähnliches hab ich auch mal gemacht, gab zwei Gothic-Figuren dafür - wünsche dir aber trotzdem viel Erfolg!


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Dezember 2008)

nikiburstr8x am 14.12.2008 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 14.12.2008 09:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aber die passen wie die faust aufs auge


----------



## sahel35 (14. Dezember 2008)

"Wetten das nur Kiffersprüche kommen werden..."


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Dezember 2008)

sahel35 am 14.12.2008 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> "Wetten das nur Kiffersprüche kommen werden..."




das hatt er sich selbst zu zuschreiben


----------



## Bohne1989 (14. Dezember 2008)

Oh man oh man diese gedünsteten Möhren waren wohl doch zu viel.


----------



## Stephan14 (14. Dezember 2008)

"Die zwei Kumpels von Lara Croft sind riesig!"


----------



## Stephan14 (14. Dezember 2008)

"Keine Fotos bitte!"


----------



## Stephan14 (14. Dezember 2008)

"Autogramme gibt es zu jeder vollen Stunde!"


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (14. Dezember 2008)

Können diese Augen lügen?


----------



## killer36 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

Hypnose...... ja ich werde endlich hypnotisiert. 

Boah du Ausgeburt der Hölle bist ja scharf


----------



## Dr-Brot (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: lllIII*

Ey, ey, yo man!
Ich sags euch das is ein cranker scheiß den ich hier grad durchzieh!
Da denkste echt der Rossi wär schlank!


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich geh jetzt nach Jamaika
da wo der Hanf blüht
denn ich bin Regga-Burtchen


----------



## fak3er (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

und das ist die Jacobskrönung des THCs


----------



## spike00 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Burtchen würde Whiskas kaufen!

Gothic 3 Götterdämmerung...one of life's pleasures!


----------



## Cornholio04 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"...sollte mich mal wieder rasieren... ach was, mit dem Blick liegen mir die Frauen reihenweise zu Füßen!"


----------



## spike00 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Love is in the air!


----------



## HotShot1989 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Oohh, nasses Brooot!


----------



## Balmungd (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Gooden Morgäääääähn?


----------



## oceano (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

_"mmmmmmmmmmhhh..........   Donuts"_


----------



## weed4u (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Scooby Dooby Doo, where are you?


----------



## Bugsycep (14. Dezember 2008)

**

"muhaha, aldaaa ich glaube der letzte hut war zu viel des guten!"


----------



## Gocklerli (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marwin756 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: *

"Läuft GTA IV oder halluziniere ich ?!"


----------



## Atropa (14. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 14.12.2008 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Alkohol und Sonnenschein, kiffen und auf drogen sein, ich bleibe meinem Motto treu: geil, bekifft und arbeitsscheu !!!



Mein lieber stawacz79, bitte ergänze doch bitte deine Posts und editier die neuen Inhalte in dein bestehendes Post, es hilft wohl keinem, wenn du innerhalb von 15 Minuten sage und schreibe elf Posts in diesen Thread haust.


----------



## MandaloreMick (14. Dezember 2008)

Ohhh mein Gott. Endlich ist Radecks Polnisch-Spezial draußen...


----------



## MandaloreMick (14. Dezember 2008)

Haste mal nen Euro?


----------



## zerr (14. Dezember 2008)

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/715/aaaaz9.th.jpg


----------



## zerr (14. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dar3x (14. Dezember 2008)

"Du bist doch verrückt. Du bist okay, aber ganz schön verrückt."

"Chemikerparties sind die besten."

"Du bist garnicht der Weihnachtsmann! Aber ganz schön rot."

"Lila ist meine Lieblingsfarbe."

"Ohne Opa seinen Flachmann würd ich hier garnichts mehr aufn Pin bekommen."

"Du siehts aus wie... öhh... wie... wie ich. Cool."

"Ich weiss garnicht was ihr wollt. Als ich King´s Bounty gezockt habe, da haben alle Charaktere zu mir gesprochen.


----------



## Zubunapy (14. Dezember 2008)

"Wenn ich ersma von pcg wech bin, dann arbeite ich als Schauspieler... Meine erste Rolle? Gandalf in Lord of the Weed"


----------



## think1 (14. Dezember 2008)

http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/6728/burtrv9.jpg


----------



## sixekko (15. Dezember 2008)

wo is mein j ?.............wer hat meinen j ?.............ICH WILL MEINEN J !!!!!


----------



## sixekko (15. Dezember 2008)

KEINE MACHT DEN DROGEN !!


----------



## Protoss (15. Dezember 2008)

Mann, es gibt 1000 gute Gründe, warum es toll ist , bald kein Redakteur mehr zu sein...aber warum fallen mir auf einmal keine mehr ein?

Schaut doch nicht so, noch nie einen Burtchen beim in sich geh´n gesehen?

War ich wirklich so schlimm wie ich schau?

Hab ich auch tatsächlich bei allen hier einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen?


----------



## bettysven (15. Dezember 2008)

GÄÄÄÄHN  Ick kann nicht mehr WOW is echt heftig ich bin schon selbst ne Figur


----------



## Seemannsgarn (15. Dezember 2008)

I was gonna get up and find the broom but then I got high
my room is still messed up and I know why yea heyy,
- cause I got high, cause I got high, cause I got high!


----------



## Erich-Zann (15. Dezember 2008)

Mmhhh ... Komisch ... Ich sehe wie sich Dein Mund bewegt, aber ich verstehe Dich nicht... Mmhhhh... Oh man hab ich Kopfschmerzen ... ich sollte weniger an Kröten lecken...


----------



## facopse (15. Dezember 2008)

"zockööön"

"versteh ich nicht"

"Haste ma ne Mark?"

"lol"

"Wurstbrot und ne Flasche Bier.."

"Gib mir meine Gamestar zurück"


----------



## ageibert (15. Dezember 2008)

Rossi - Du laaaaaaaangweilst...


----------



## Hamil (15. Dezember 2008)

Kaaaaffeeeeee!


----------



## L33t (15. Dezember 2008)

Mein Beitrag dazu 

http://m00hq.m0.ohost.de/.eih135/images/viu1229342343y.jpg


----------



## nikiburstr8x (15. Dezember 2008)

"Gangster Rap made me do it."


----------



## Exidas (15. Dezember 2008)

"mhhh.....BEER !"


----------



## Dr-Brot (15. Dezember 2008)

Gnihihi, ich sehe Jebus!


----------



## asd123asd (15. Dezember 2008)

-----


----------



## Stephan14 (15. Dezember 2008)

"Stellt euch einfach vor ich wäre ein Löwe"


----------



## Stephan14 (15. Dezember 2008)

"I do it my way"


----------



## Stephan14 (15. Dezember 2008)

"Ob Eidos wieder einmal ein Spielemodel sucht?"


----------



## Stephan14 (15. Dezember 2008)

"Heute geh ich als Redakteur, morgen geh ich als Weihnachtsmann"


----------



## Stephan14 (15. Dezember 2008)

"Du kommst hier nicht vorbei!"


----------



## Flosch (15. Dezember 2008)

Nar... ko... lep...sie...?!


----------



## Freetrack (15. Dezember 2008)

Kiffen macht gleichgültig? Mir doch egal!


----------



## GothicJo3 (15. Dezember 2008)

"'Die schönsten Renderbilder, sehen so die Spiele von morgen aus?[update]',
boah...*gähn* ich verschwinde!"

"Sehr lustig, wer von euch hat meinen Kaffee getrunken?"


----------



## svd (15. Dezember 2008)

"Nur noch diesen Level, Mutti!"

"Kann ich wieder aufmachen? Ist Alma weg?"

"*So* sieht das Spiel nicht schlecht aus. Von mir gibt's ne 80."

"Tut mir leid, Mr. President, Sir. Die Moni hab ich heut noch gar net g'sehn..."

"Ich werde den Uri Geller Newsletter abonnieren. Ich werde den Uri Geller Newsletter abonnieren..."


----------



## Popopinsel (15. Dezember 2008)

"WoW ist meine einzige Droge, ehrlich!"

"Abodo...schöndodo midjehab...mh schtadodo schammdode deinjehab...de leut umde bußekie...vorbei hamdias anjepeeft." (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Frt9I1OKPVo)

"Hä? Wie, 'Gesichtsknoppers'?

"Nich lang schnacken, Kopp' in Nacken!"

"You're beautiful... you're beautiful, it's true..."

"Mein Gesichtsausdruck ist pure Absicht. Ich habe ihn mir patentieren lassen, genauso wie den " -.- "-Smiley!"

"Okeeeeeey, nächstes Mal dürft IHR die Sprechblasen bewerten..."


----------



## SCUX (15. Dezember 2008)

_nein nein, wer spielt braucht keinen Schlaf  _  

also warum Computerspiele genau wie Drogen behandelt werden sollen bleibt mir ein Rätsel   

_also die neue Genitallenkmaus ist einfach klasse _  

also bei dem Spiel muss man hell wach sein   

_ein Tag im Onlineforum ist echt hart_


----------



## MandaloreMick (15. Dezember 2008)

Und so bekiffet hatte ich dann die schlechteste Idee des Jahres: ich verlasse PC Games...


----------



## MandaloreMick (15. Dezember 2008)

I need a Medic here!


----------



## MandaloreMick (15. Dezember 2008)

Hehe Beavis Hehe - Rainer RossSHIT hehe


----------



## duderickvandings (15. Dezember 2008)

... ich bin zwar übelst dicht... aber ich werde jetzt ein rede halten... obwohl ich auf üüüübelste weise das "R" rolle...!!!


----------



## noogood (16. Dezember 2008)

Hoffentlich wird dieses Sylvester nicht wie das letztes Jahr.....ich bin ja immernoch betrunken......


----------



## olaf37 (16. Dezember 2008)

Humba Humba Täterää,Gott bin ich voll..


----------



## SnowmanSW (16. Dezember 2008)

"Döner - vegetarisch - ein Traum in Fladenbrot - ich bin genial - muss sofort die Kündigung schreiben!"


----------



## Hauschi (16. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich es ihnen doch sage - Spieleredakteur ist wirklich ein spannender Job!


----------



## xantoo (16. Dezember 2008)

"ööh ........."


----------



## stundenzocker (16. Dezember 2008)

Auf der Lan-partx haben wir keine Drogen genommen, nur WoW gezockt..........


----------



## tommydieente (16. Dezember 2008)

Neee..wirklich....die Gewinnspiele hier auf pc-games sind echt klasse....


----------



## Spangle2K (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann euch sagen: "Spore ist wirklich vol motivierend".


----------



## Cityboy (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich weis nicht ob Sie es wussten.. aber ich bin immernoch auf der Suche nach dem 90% Adventure .. Ich werd schon finden! Versprochen !?!


----------



## exone27 (16. Dezember 2008)

ich und meine oma sind 3 tage wach....


----------



## exone27 (16. Dezember 2008)

oder noch besser: auf gehts, ab gehts 3 Tage wach...


----------



## darksideofforce (16. Dezember 2008)

"Wolle Rose kaufen?"
oder:
"Hallo Kinder, ich bin´s der Peter..!"


----------



## Mayphisto (16. Dezember 2008)

"Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass man bei GTA IV über Windows LIVE angemeldet sein muss, um zu speichern, hätte ich mich niemals bereit erklärt es testweise durchzuspielen."


----------



## X3niC (16. Dezember 2008)

"Uff 400 stunden WoW....Jetzt bin ich offiziel verheiratet,arbeitslos und habe 6 virtuelle Orkkinder für die ich Kindergeld zahlen muss und dieser wichser von drachenprinz macht mit meiner frau rum"


----------



## TueTueTue (16. Dezember 2008)

Eckaaaat!! Wänääää!!! Ich hab grad eine von euren Zigaredden geraucht, mir is so duslich. Sacht ma: nehmt ihr Drogen????


----------



## mueslimilklord (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich mach normalerweise bei solchen Wettbewerben nich mit....Aber das hier ist mir gestern spontan eingefallen xd

http://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=burtyg6.jpg

...Na ja...In meinen Gedanken sah es besser aus


----------



## IloKate (16. Dezember 2008)

ooooooooh, bitte bleib da unteeeeeeen, ooooooooh


----------



## ICE-FrEsHnEsS (16. Dezember 2008)

"Nein Mama, ich hab keine Drogen gehenommen"


----------



## R-o-B-b-Y (16. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt schöön ein blödes Gesicht machen , ... vielleicht werd ich dann auch mal auf pcgames gezeigt !!


----------



## CreechNB (16. Dezember 2008)

"Ich werde nie wieder versuchen den Rossi unter'n Tisch zu trinken..."


----------



## Schufft (16. Dezember 2008)

"...teh he he..."


----------



## zerr (16. Dezember 2008)

Christian Burtchen: "deine augen funkeln so schön"
Journalist: "kein wunder du hast mein ganzes gras wegeraucht"


----------



## nurso333 (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe Dinge........
http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=unbenannt333xy9.jpg


----------



## Zubunapy (16. Dezember 2008)

mueslimilklord am 16.12.2008 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach normalerweise bei solchen Wettbewerben nich mit....Aber das hier ist mir gestern spontan eingefallen xd
> 
> http://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=burtyg6.jpg
> 
> ...Na ja...In meinen Gedanken sah es besser aus



Ja, geiles Bild  SCHNEEweiß. So kann man es auch ausdrücken


----------



## DiZZY (16. Dezember 2008)

nurso333 am 16.12.2008 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Dinge........
> http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=unbenannt333xy9.jpg




OMG! Scheiße ja!


----------



## shirib (16. Dezember 2008)

Zubunapy am 16.12.2008 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> mueslimilklord am 16.12.2008 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo ist denn da was schneeweiß? Meinst du etwa den Bluescreen oder wird das Bild einfach geblockt?


----------



## GTStar (17. Dezember 2008)

10111101010001111010111011101100
00111011101111000111010111001001011100100100100001111010100
1010110100010101110100011111110101101
1110110000111001


----------



## UthaSnake (17. Dezember 2008)

Mit diesen neuen 16:9 Format-Augen ist das leben noch viel schöner!


----------



## Zubunapy (17. Dezember 2008)

GTStar am 17.12.2008 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> 101111010100011110101110111011000011101



Bender. Futurerama


----------



## OleWanKenobi (17. Dezember 2008)

Vor dem ersten Kaffee geht hier ja mal gar nichts!


----------



## Discharge-Bob (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin so klug... K-L-U-K!


----------



## mrock2009 (17. Dezember 2008)

"...schliesslich entscheide ich immer noch selbst,
welche cookies ich zulasse und welche nicht."

oder

"...was soll das heißen, mein Monitor kann mehr als nur 50 Hz ??.."


----------



## Coelacant (17. Dezember 2008)

PLEASE SELECT



                                                    STANDBY ----- SHUTDOWN BURTCHEN ----- RESTART


----------



## BadLupus (17. Dezember 2008)

Wer meint mir hier ich lagge... das is Rossi's neue Mischung.


----------



## Darhun (17. Dezember 2008)

..... ei eeeii  einähn Gäääähn Levääähl noch....


----------



## phakerde (19. Dezember 2008)

"Ich Chef, du nix!"

"Natürlich kenne ich alle meine Mitarbeiter, nicht wahr Sebas.. Peter"

"Ich schlafe nicht, ich warte nur"

"Nein, wir arbeiten öfters 25h pro Tag"


----------



## ICE-FrEsHnEsS (20. Dezember 2008)

wasn plötzlich mit pc games los? normalerweise kommt doch jeden freitag die news in den mund gelegt mit dem nächsten bild und heute ist schon samstag ABEND!! o.O haben die das gewinnspiel auf eis gelegt oder was??? ò_ó


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Dezember 2008)

ICE-FrEsHnEsS am 20.12.2008 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> wasn plötzlich mit pc games los? normalerweise kommt doch jeden freitag die news in den mund gelegt mit dem nächsten bild und heute ist schon samstag ABEND!! o.O haben die das gewinnspiel auf eis gelegt oder was??? ò_ó


Oder sind die (wie viele andere auch) schon im Weihnachtsurlaub?


----------



## I-Eat-Parrots (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin jedenfalls mal gespannt, welcher der 1000 sich ähnelnden Sprüche gewinnen wird 

Vor allem, weil sie es so spannend machen. Ob wir erst im neuen Jahr etwas erfahren werden?


----------



## Ahoy (22. Dezember 2008)

Lasst mich raten, Herr Burtchen leitet die Auslosung aber sein "Zustand" (siehe Bild) hat sich nicht verbessert !?

Oder unterlag ihm der Test zur neuen Weihnachtsbaumsimulation "Pimp your xmas tree", und jetzt kommt er nicht mehr davon los !?


----------



## Zubunapy (24. Dezember 2008)

Ahoy am 22.12.2008 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst mich raten, Herr Burtchen leitet die Auslosung aber sein "Zustand" (siehe Bild) hat sich nicht verbessert !?
> 
> Oder unterlag ihm der Test zur neuen Weihnachtsbaumsimulation "Pimp your xmas tree", und jetzt kommt er nicht mehr davon los !?



Ich wage mal frech zu behaubten, dass ich der Gewinner bin  Heute kam CoD2 an. Nicht grade ein aktuelles Spiel, da ich es aber immer mal spielen aber nie Geld dafür ausgeben wollte, ist es mir sehr recht, es zu haben 
Vielen Dank, falls ich es dieses Spieles wegen bekommen habe. Andernfalls: Hä?


----------



## Problematix (25. Dezember 2008)

Wer ist denn nun der Gewinner??


----------



## Problematix (5. Januar 2009)

Wo kann denn hier der Gewinner eingesehen werden??????


----------



## Ahoy (5. Januar 2009)

musste mir die Auswahl auch erst aus den News vom 22.12. raussuchen!


----------



## Problematix (6. Januar 2009)

Ahoy am 05.01.2009 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> musste mir die Auswahl auch erst aus den News vom 22.12. raussuchen!



Welche Auswahl? Link?


----------



## Ahoy (7. Januar 2009)

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&gid=61&bid=13&tid=7482400&page=4


----------



## Ahoy (7. Januar 2009)

sry
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,671358/In_den_Mund_gelegt-_Die_Gewinner_des_Christian_Burtchen-Wettbewerbs/Bildergalerie/


----------

